# Jaguar lying down on her side



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a female Jaguar about 9-10" and she is lying on her side at the bottom of the tank. I am 90% sure it is an injury that I caused. This started to happen after I netted her from a hospital tank to place back into my tank. After the netting (which I admit was probably stupid cause the net was not big enough) she started lying down on her side almost instantaneously.

She is back into a hospital tank and she is eating really well, just never in an upright position.

I have a feeling it might be a ruptured swim bladder, but any advice on what I should do would be great. 

She has been like this for almost 2 weeks and no sign of healing.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

If you place her back in the main tank does she swim??? does she use her tail fin to move around or does she kinda sink and then go upside down and then vertical, is her tailfin curved???if so then swim bladder problem and i really don't think theres a fix for that..

I have a female Blue Acei 6" in size doing the same thing as I described, and no change

Unfortunatley theres no cure for Swim Bladder Problem...
I haven't done the Flush thing yet as I'm hoping things will work out, but everyday is becoming less and less hopefull..

Sorry, for any bad news


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

She swims sideways. She tries to swim upright but it looks like a losing battle when she tries. 

It does seem like she has a bit of a arc in middle of her body where she "bends" when she tries to swim upright

And yes, it does seem like she just sinks


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Yup, unfortunatley it sounds like Swim Bladder and sorry but theres nothing that can be done, Unless I'm wrong, anybody else have anything to add to this thread for Victor????Lets hear it BCA peeps.....


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Anyone else?


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump

Anyone?


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Swim bladder stuff can take a long time if there's an infection or trauma...it may not be ruptured. Are you salting the tank and feeding peas or anything like that?

If you think it's hopeless, you can use clove oil to euthanize humanely (please don't flush live fish, it's cruel).


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> Swim bladder stuff can take a long time if there's an infection or trauma...it may not be ruptured. Are you salting the tank and feeding peas or anything like that?
> 
> If you think it's hopeless, you can use clove oil to euthanize humanely (please don't flush live fish, it's cruel).


I sure hope so, but it has been over 2 months and there really is no change. I don't think if I should euthanize, which I REALLY CANNOT imagine doing, or just wait it out and hopefully she heals or dies naturally


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a calvus live on its side like that for about 6 months. i would always think it was dead
and try and scoop him out and he would move and scare me to death. I let him be. He was really old and didn't want to take him from his mate so I let nature take its course. I think I posted on the old forum about seeing the female fanning him at his gills. It was a pretty incredible thing to see. He eventually got better.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> I had a calvus live on its side like that for about 6 months. i would always think it was dead
> and try and scoop him out and he would move and scare me to death. I let him be. He was really old and didn't want to take him from his mate so I let nature take its course. I think I posted on the old forum about seeing the female fanning him at his gills. It was a pretty incredible thing to see. He eventually got better.


Wow, maybe there is hope. I really can't bring myself to take down an old big jag. Like I said, she eats and everything, just not swimming

i'll wait and see

thanks


----------

